# Ebay member sells live plants?



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

there is a member on ebay thats selling live plants for really good price any idea if its good quality or not and will border patrol seize my package?

http://stores.ebay.ca/AquaticMagic?_trksid=p4340.l2563

location is Johor, Malaysia


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> there is a member on ebay thats selling live plants for really good price any idea if its good quality or not and will border patrol seize my package?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/AquaticMagic?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> location is Johor, Malaysia


 Hit & miss with these guys due to shipping time & weather.
If border patrol know what it is -no go unless you have a permit.
Regards


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For me, shipping from malaysia and HK has always been 2-3 weeks, sometimes almost 4.

What are you looking for? Try local first. There are lots of us aquatic plant growers that wont mind shipping, or waiting till it's convinient to deliver (I have family in Cambridge).


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

charlie1 said:


> Hit & miss with these guys due to shipping time & weather.
> *If border patrol know what it is -no go unless you have a permit.*


You can face fines for illegally importing plants unless you have a phytosanitary certificate.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

they offer a 100% money back guarantee i'll call them up again quite positive they said it was fine gotta re ask again its not like im importing rare plants in.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will said:


> For me, shipping from malaysia and HK has always been *2-3 weeks, sometimes almost 4.*What are you looking for? Try local first. There are lots of us aquatic plant growers that wont mind shipping, or waiting till it's convinient to deliver (I have family in Cambridge).


Exactly my point, before the laws changed i ordered plants from them, due to that shipping time i ended up with mush sometimes, one time they shipped the wrong plant, i`m now at the stage where i don`t need to do so anymore, not to mention the new laws regarding importing plants.
Regards


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

falcans said:


> they offer a 100% money back guarantee i'll call them up again quite positive they said it was fine gotta re ask again* its not like im importing rare plants in.*


It doesn't matter if you are importing common plants (i.e. Java Moss) in either; if customs wants to, they can prosecute you.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

falcans said:


> there is a member on ebay thats selling live plants for really good price any idea if its good quality or not and will border patrol seize my package?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/AquaticMagic?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> location is Johor, Malaysia


I can't speak to the legality of the process, I wasn't aware that the laws had changed.

To answer your question directly:
I've had a great deal of success with AquaticMagic. As others have said, the shipping time can be 3-4 weeks, but they stand by their product and if you have a problem they usually just ask for a picture of the product and then resend you new ones. My suggestion is to wait until spring if you simply must order online.

However, I've found it much better lately to use local buyers. If you look at the market place here, you'll find that many of the prices are as good as or better than online; you can meet up with the grower and pick your own product, they often give you much better quantities, the water parameters are much closer so less melting/molting of leaves and you are supporting the community.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats on your wanted list Falcans?


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

ive ordered from these guys already....
basically they will ship if temp is -40 they don't care...
everything will arive dead and in a standard envelope no packaging or nothing to protect from environmental elements

they do provide a refund which is typically a credit for more frozen plants... order in the summer and expect damaged and plants which will take a month to establish and recover...

best bet is to buy trimming of someone on the forum for $20 and get 5 varieties....


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

i got a good deal from a forum member here thanks to fishyfishyfishy he is giving me a hell of a deal wished i would have found this site before i bought some plants from a member from the kwas club site i think i over paid for stuff that ius dying and they guy said clearly it be fine with low light and now its all browning up! cannot trust the next person over anymore there is no trust with no one these days!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> i got a good deal from a forum member here thanks to fishyfishyfishy he is giving me a hell of a deal wished i would have found this site before i bought some plants from a member from the kwas club site i think i over paid for stuff that ius dying and they guy said clearly it be fine with low light and now its all browning up! cannot trust the next person over anymore there is no trust with no one these days!


 falcans , not to flame or be negative to you as you might very well be right, but keep in mind they are several reasons for plants browning some of which can be transition shock - example plants that can exist in low light but thrive in high light& nutrient rich environment - take that to a low light tank with lower nutrient environment & you can experience what you are describing, now tell me that the seller was not honest in saying it can do well in low light? may not be your situation , but consider these & other factors before accusing fellow hobbyist like you did.
I have sold , trade, give away plants that melts away in the receipent`s tank with good light`s etc, some plants just do not cope well with transition- example -"pogostmon helferi" vanished when i left it floating in the very tank it is being grown in Reason - a drastic change in light intensity from substrate level to 6 inches under the bulb, same reason the gurus suggest not to change all bulbs in multi bulb fixtures @ the same time=shock.
Another plant famous to melt down when the environment changes is the so caledl low light crypts.
Just a heads up.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

i just ordered Amazonicus x 20 stalks = BUY 10 GET 10 FREE = Plant BS for 14.00 plus free shipping i will let everyone know how well it goes plus i will receive a 2% rebate back in my paypal account in 72 hours


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

worse company ever for live goods... soooo bad. I have never had a good experience, yet I have tried 6 times =P


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmyjam said:


> worse company ever for live goods... soooo bad. I have never had a good experience, yet I have tried 6 times =P


Time will see I guess when I get it he has close to 98% feedback if he was " really that bad" he wouldn't have good feedback anyways I will post here again to tell everyone how it went. He has a 100% money back guarentee if arrives dead he will replace with a refundn time will see I rather order and take my own chances.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I have ordered from them on a few occasions. Packaging was very poos and I lost 2 shipments due to being crushed into pesto.

They are a bit heavy handed with the frets IMO. Once you open the bag for a sniff you'll know that I mean.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

J-P said:


> I have ordered from them on a few occasions. Packaging was very poos and I lost 2 shipments due to being crushed into pesto.
> 
> They are a bit heavy handed with the frets IMO. Once you open the bag for a sniff you'll know that I mean.


Well wish me luck lol my family is from bank crost the murdles they go to that church ontop of that huge hill over looking the huge cliffs that's all there land


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

wow Id really like to know more about that Plagionium. Is the pic even of that moss? I search and people on other forums are asking the same thing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol, going to Malaysia for Plagionium sp. when it grows right in your own backyard. 

Last year I collected some native species to try in my aquariums, after much search I found one of them was a likely match for a native Plagionium sp.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Will said:


> Lol, going to Malaysia for Plagionium sp. when it grows right in your own backyard.
> 
> Last year I collected some native species to try in my aquariums, after much search I found one of them was a likely match for a native Plagionium sp.


I live in an apartment, 9 floors from the ground  I really want to know what the plant is in that pic, its really cool. Never heard of "Plagionium" before. Havent seen anyone on gtaa sell it by this name either, I think.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well supposedly it wont survive long fully emersed anyways. So that about ended my interest.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

i recently ordered a lot of like 30+ plants from someone in poland came in about 1.5 weeks.. arrived 80% alive.. quite happy :/

fora bout 15ish with shipping..


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a quick update they have shipped my plants now I have my t5 fixture now I just need 2 co2 tanks and I be set


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> Just* a quick update they have shipped my plants *now I have my t5 fixture now I just need 2 co2 tanks and I be set


You are a braver man than me, i`m not so sure i`ll be posting that info on a public forum, but that`s me a chicken
Regards


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

charlie1 said:


> You are a braver man than me, i`m not so sure i`ll be posting that info on a public forum, but that`s me a chicken
> Regards


what is there to be scared of? to save money local people around here they charge 5.00 per plant i get 20 plants for 13.00 plus cash back rebate lol  i like supporting local but with these prices i can buy more for my angels and have more in the end to me its a win win situation and if they do come in dead i'll get over it.

i Also went with a t5 bulb canopy from a dealer on ebay 48" for $95.00 + free shipping and a 36" for 85.00 free shipping here is the bonus its 216watts im not the one to over spend on stuff...


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Canadianbettas said:


> i recently ordered a lot of like 30+ plants from someone in poland came in about 1.5 weeks.. arrived 80% alive.. quite happy :/
> 
> fora bout 15ish with shipping..


Kool who was it can i ask? thanks

Also what plants were they would love to try different varieties once i get my co2 tanks and lights


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

falcans said:


> what is there to be scared of? to save money local people around here they charge 5.00 per plant i get 20 plants for 13.00 plus cash back rebate lol


Some good deals in the Plant section here


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

falcans said:


> what is there to be scared of? to save money local people around here they charge 5.00 per plant i get 20 plants for 13.00 plus cash back rebate lol  i like supporting local but with these prices i can buy more for my angels and have more in the end to me its a win win situation and if they do come in dead i'll get over it.
> 
> i Also went with a t5 bulb canopy from a dealer on ebay 48" for $95.00 + free shipping and a 36" for 85.00 free shipping here is the bonus its 216watts im not the one to over spend on stuff...


 Well being scared is an indivual thing, it`s just that i scare easily, especially when it`s breaking the law.
Regards


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

i got my plants today seems really good nothing died lets see in couple of days it turned from white to green  it all came with stems nicely packaged and with duties passed so happy that it went thru


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

falcans said:


> Kool who was it can i ask? thanks
> 
> Also what plants were they would love to try different varieties once i get my co2 tanks and lights


I forget.. the name but the seller is from Poland..
I';lll take a look when i find ill report back!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

falcans said:


> i got my plants today seems really good nothing died lets see in couple of days it turned from white to green  it all came with stems nicely packaged and with duties passed so happy that it went thru


turned white?!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

alexxa said:


> turned white?!


yeah, the cloraphyl died/ran out due to lack of light. next the plant will disolve as all the cell membranes burst,


----------

